# [VERKAUFE] Art of War Central $-Guthaben für Gameserver



## GRSnordicViking (23. Januar 2011)

*[VERKAUFE] Art of War Central $-Guthaben für Gameserver*

Hallo Mieter eines AOWC-Dienstes!

Wer von euch einen Gameserver oder Voiceserver bei denen mietet, dem gebe ich hiermit die Möglichkeit günstig an neues Dollar-Guthaben zu kommen.

AOWC bietet nämlich an, bestehende Guthaben zwischen verschiedenen Usern zu transferieren. User-Account Management:
http://artofwarcentral.com/main.asp?page=payments&cmd=transfer 

Vorschlag: Ihr macht mir ein Angebot wieviel Euro ihr bereit wäret für ein Dollarguthaben zu geben und bei Deal machen wir einen Zahlungstransfer via PAYPAL (Bankvorkasse geht auch)! Sicherer geht nicht! 
http://de.finance.yahoo.com/waehrun...rechner/#from=EUR;to=USD;amt=0.7337 

Ich möchte das machen, da wir unseren Hoster gewechselt haben und das alte Guthaben nicht mehr brauchen.
Ihr spart BARES GELD und alle sind zufrieden!   

Anfragen an mich bitte per PN/PM!


----------

